# Negrito Chocolate bars



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anyone live in Mexico that could help me out?

I want to buy some negrito chocolate bars and cant find them anywhere. If someone is willing to post them to me I would happily pay for your time effort for sourcing them and sending them to me.

Thanks!


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

The timing of this request suggests I might want to think twice ...


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Does it still exist? I'm trying to prove a point to someone that's all.I am an upstanding member of my community and a premium member on these forums I do not have any ulterior motives. 

If you could help I would be very greatful.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

yiannis75 said:


> Does it still exist? I'm trying to prove a point to someone that's all.I am an upstanding member of my community and a premium member on these forums I do not have any ulterior motives.
> 
> If you could help I would be very greatful.


In general, Mexican chocolate candy bars are not of very good quality, so I wonder why you are interested in this particular brand, which, I've never seen for sale here. Could it be its name that you are interested in more than the bar itself?


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

I know the candy bar you are talking about. In spanish culture its a common nick name for some one with a darker complexion. However, I know its a touchy subject so i will slowly creep back out of this conversation.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Balboa said:


> I know the candy bar you are talking about. In spanish culture its a common nick name for some one with a darker complexion. However, I know its a touchy subject so i will slowly creep back out of this conversation.


But is the chocolate bar actually still available ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The 'Negrito' was actually a sort of chocolate eclair produced by Bimbo, the bread company. I don't know if it is still available.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The 'Negrito' was actually a sort of chocolate eclair produced by Bimbo, the bread company. I don't know if it is still available.


I still see vending machines here with a Negrito ad painted on the sides.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

There is a chocolate coated bread named " el negrito " that is distributed by Bimbo that is still available here in Leon , GTO .


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Last week while driving towards Villahermosa I saw a giant billboard with a child with and Afro Hairstyle holding an El Negrito, at the next OXXO I bought one and it was horrible, like a dry yellow sponge cake with a small amount of chocolate icing covering the top about the size of a Twinkle.........but flatter...


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Last week while driving towards Villahermosa I saw a giant billboard with a child with and Afro Hairstyle holding an El Negrito, at the next OXXO I bought one and it was horrible, like a dry yellow sponge cake with a small amount of chocolate icing covering the top about the size of a Twinkle.........but flatter...


Not being the OP, it might not be my place to thank you, but I appreciate straight, factual, value adding answers that assume the question was legitimately placed on the forum. This thread could have very easily been sucked away into an off topic discussion, but some quick, on topic replies by several others, and then by you, kept it on the high road. Kudos.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chocolate bars*



Ken Wood said:


> Not being the OP, it might not be my place to thank you, but I appreciate straight, factual, value adding answers that assume the question was legitimately placed on the forum. This thread could have very easily been sucked away into an off topic discussion, but some quick, on topic replies by several others, and then by you, kept it on the high road. Kudos.


To me this thread is silly anyway.

I just saw on the TJ TV news a spot where they [Mexican officials and an interest group] are trying to withdraw all the vendors in the vehicle lanes in Mexico leading up to the International US border because they are such a nuisance and out of control at times in Cuidad Juarez.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> To me this thread is silly anyway.
> 
> I just saw on the TJ TV news a spot where they [Mexican officials and an interest group] are trying to withdraw all the vendors in the vehicle lanes in Mexico leading up to the International US border because they are such a nuisance and out of control at times in Cuidad Juarez.



Alan, It may be silly to some but at least my post is accurate unlike the miss information you post much of the time..........


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Misinformation*



chicois8 said:


> Alan, It may be silly to some but at least my post is accurate unlike the miss information you post much of the time..........


Thanks for the compliment. This goes in the who cares folder. LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Thanks for the compliment. This goes in the who cares folder. LOL


For heaven's sake, you too! Just cool it, OK?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chocolate Bars*



Isla Verde said:


> For heaven's sake, you too! Just cool it, OK?


 OK. Maybe someone who doesn't find Negrito chocolate bars tasty needs another chocolate bar instead.

Dulces Mexicanos :: Kranky Hojuelas de Maiz cubieras c/Chocolate 14.1oz - Shopping Cart Software & Ecommerce Software Solutions by CS-Cart

..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> For heaven's sake, you too! Just cool it, OK?


Isla, I know you are an English teacher, do you mean " you two" or is "you too" correct ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Isla, I know you are an English teacher, do you mean " you two" or is "you too" correct ?


Oh, my God. I´m so embarrassed  ! Of course, I should have written "you two". I'll blame it on the heat and high ozone levels we had today in Mexico City.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

OK Isla, I will cool it as long as Miss Information (AM) does likewise....I do not want to get hit with a ruler across the knuckles by a teacher at my age.............


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> OK Isla, I will cool it as long as Miss Information (AM) does likewise....I do not want to get hit with a ruler across the knuckles by a teacher at my age.............


Don't worry. When I was a classroom teacher, I never had to resort to corporal punishment to get my point across. I taught adults, so most of the time a firm voice and a good sense of humor did the trick.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chocolate Bars*



chicois8 said:


> OK Isla, I will cool it as long as Miss Information (AM) does likewise....I do not want to get hit with a ruler across the knuckles by a teacher at my age.............


You may be 100% accurate but have you left the house and Google to do anything other than buy food and the occasional chocolate bar yet?


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Productos - Bimbo

Check the "Pan dulce" section.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Trippen*



AlanMexicali said:


> You may be 100% accurate but have you left the house and Google to do anything other than buy food and the occasional chocolate bar yet?



Well Alan since you asked I just returned from driving around Mexico, I started in Nayarit and visited my ranch in GTO, drove to San Miguel de Allende...From there I drove to Pubela,
Villahermosa, San Cristobal de las Casas, Palenque, Chetumal. Tulum, Coba, Villadoliod, 
Merida, Campeche, Veracruz, EL Tajin , SMA, Tonala and back to Nayarit...

So Alan, what have you done interesting lately??????????


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Tours ar fun*



chicois8 said:


> Well Alan since you asked I just returned from driving around Mexico, I started in Nayarit and visited my ranch in GTO, drove to San Miguel de Allende...From there I drove to Pubela,
> Villahermosa, San Cristobal de las Casas, Palenque, Chetumal. Tulum, Coba, Villadoliod,
> Merida, Campeche, Veracruz, EL Tajin , SMA, Tonala and back to Nayarit...
> 
> So Alan, what have you done interesting lately??????????


I was in Tonala in January and bought some furniture and Puerto Vallarta, Rioverde and Queretaro. We have been busy building our new house in SLP since Oct. 2010 and moved in the first of Dec. Also been in Mexicali, arrived last weekend again, I have had 2 houses here for over 25 years, sold one in 2006, San Diego, live there 1/3 of the time lately and to Palm Springs a few times visiting our friends, but mainly just struggling to get our house finished, this last year or so. We are still upgrading the water system and trying to get it right.

We popped into your town in Nayarit and I found it charming. A nice place to settle on as far as I could see. 

We will be going with friends to Yucatan in July, driving, for my first time. My wife's niece is doing her internship in Merida at the Hospital General.

We just had the carpet torn up in two of the three bedrooms to lay tile in our duplex in SLP and found the slab very cracked and wonder why the tile in the other bedroom and the rest of the house have no cracks in them, which are nice tiles. Now we are going to remove the tiles and possibly lay a new slab before renting it. Lots to do here still.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well Alan, If you need any driving tips for the Yucatan let me know, Paz y suerte

P.S. SLP, do you have a pair of those pointy boots??????


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Driving Tips are good.*



chicois8 said:


> Well Alan, If you need any driving tips for the Yucatan let me know, Paz y suerte
> 
> P.S. SLP, do you have a pair of those pointy boots??????


People here in Mexicali like cowboy boots and I have noticed in SLP they like baseball caps, motor scooters and especially bicycles. They drive them like they have no fear of narrow streets and buses which makes for swerving cars all the time. Yes, when July comes a few trip routes will be appreciated. So far they want to stop in DF [ Mexico City] and Puebla to visit family. We have almost 2 weeks, as my wife still works full time. I am looking forward to seeing Merida, I have heard it is a nice colonial city. Thanks. 

We will be in Puerto Vallarta next Christmas again for sure. I wouldn't mind looking you up for a lunch in a palapa restaurant when driving past.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

sounds good, send me a pm when you want to discuss route,hotels and sites, Rick


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Really enjoyed watching these last posts go from a jousting tournament to a possible lunch date. Shows the give and take on this forum and that people do not always get entrenched in immovable positions. Way to go!!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thanks*



Detailman said:


> Really enjoyed watching these last posts go from a jousting tournament to a possible lunch date. Shows the give and take on this forum and that people do not always get entrenched in immovable positions. Way to go!!



Life is too short to go around with a chip on ones shoulder........


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Life is too short to go around with a chip on ones shoulder........


So true. And those who do are to be avoided. The negative mental attitude exudes vibes.

Those who take your stance are to be cultivated as the positive attitude is contagious.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Detailman said:


> So true. And those who do are to be avoided. The negative mental attitude exudes vibes.
> 
> Those who take your stance are to be cultivated as the positive attitude is contagious.


I agree! At my age, life is definitely getting too short to waste my time and energy on people who exude negativity.


----------

